# Keyboard shortcuts non-english computer - Lightroom in English



## Marielene Bouyeure (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I've been looking into this problem, working on a French computer, using LR in English. I did go through the article about this specific subject,
How do I change or create keyboard shortcuts? | The Lightroom Queen
 but haven't found the solution, and here's where I don't know how to continue:

6 In the Menu Title field, type the menu command, for example, _Build Standard-Sized Previews_. You must type the command exactly as it appears in the menu, including ellipses (such as _Synchronize Folder…_) and any other punctuation. To type an ellipsis, use three periods without spaces.
If you run into problems, you can enter the full menu path with a hyphen and right arrow to divide each menu, for example, _Library->Previews->Build Standard-Sized Previews_.

Where can I find the exact command as it appears in the menu for* increase/decrease brush size*?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## jid9p80vph (Jun 6, 2018)

OT: Lovely avatar!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Marilene,

So I gather that the default square brackets on your French keyboard are not working.  I am pretty sure that these are among a number of actions that have keboard shortcuts but do not have an associated menu entry. 

Is the French keyboard layout active in your System Preferences, Keyboard, Input Sources tab?  If not that might sort out the key mapping. 

Otherwise are you using a laptop with a track pad? If so then while the brush is active you can use a two finger up swipe or down swipe control the brush size. Add the Shift key and the same gesture will change the feather percent.  This also works on a Magic Mouse which is what I use all the time. 

-louie


----------



## Marielene Bouyeure (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks, Louie
_So I gather that the default square brackets on your French keyboard are not working. I am pretty sure that these are among a number of actions that have keboard shortcuts but do not have an associated menu entry. _
Yes, the [ and ] are not working. Btw, these don't have their own key on my keyboard, you need to use Shift+Option+) or (
_Is the French keyboard layout active in your System Preferences, Keyboard, Input Sources tab? If not that might sort out the key mapping. _
At the moment I'm on the Mac, so yes it is active.
I don't use a laptop, but iMac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2018)

Marielene Bouyeure said:


> Where can I find the exact command as it appears in the menu for* increase/decrease brush size*?


The bad news... you can't. Those particular ones aren't listed in the menu, so the Translated Strings solution is the only one that would work to change that shortcut.


----------



## Marielene Bouyeure (Jun 7, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The bad news... you can't. Those particular ones aren't listed in the menu, so the Translated Strings solution is the only one that would work to change that shortcut.


Thanks Victoria! I also tried the "trick" on my PC using the TranslatedStrings.txt file (mentioned here: Some of the shortcuts don’t work with my language version or non-English keyboard—can I fix it? | The Lightroom Queen) but nothing worked out...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2018)

Translated Strings should be working, because that's where Adobe gets their own translations. Where did you put it? And what did you put inside it?


----------



## Marielene Bouyeure (Jun 7, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Translated Strings should be working, because that's where Adobe gets their own translations. Where did you put it? And what did you put inside it?


I created a txt file named TranslatedStrings_Lr_en_US.txt, pasted this: "$$$/AgDevelop/Toolbar/Retouch/BrushSize/Tooltip=Régler la taille de pinceau à l'aide du curseur, des touches « , » et « ; » ou de la molette de la souris" and placed the file in Ressources folder/en.lproj.

Maybe I mixed things up?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2018)

Bingo, that's just a translation string. The ones for shortcuts all seem to have Key in them. Try

"$$$/AgDevelop/Localized/BrushDecreaseKey=<"
"$$$/AgDevelop/Localized/BrushDecreaseKeyShifted=>"
"$$$/AgDevelop/Localized/BrushIncreaseKey=+"
"$$$/AgDevelop/Localized/BrushIncreaseKeyShifted=*"


----------



## Marielene Bouyeure (Jun 7, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The bad news... you can't. Those particular ones aren't listed in the menu, so the Translated Strings solution is the only one that would work to change that shortcut.


Now that helped a lot! Somehow the English commands don't work well,  I fetched the same functions from the French file and copied them in the TranslatedStrings_Lr_en_US.txt file and now it's perfect! Thanks a lot, Victoria! I've been looking for this several years...


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm glad you and Victoria figured it out. I will suggest again considering a Magic Mouse as you can adjust the size on the fly with one hand. 

-louie


----------

